# If your poo is allowed on the sofa...



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We had a bed for Tilly when she was younger, she would very occasionally sleep in it, but preferred the sofa! 

I have found the most lovely bed in PAH - looks like a cath kidston style one - and would love to put it in the kitchen or lounge, or take it with me when I take Tilly into school. Would it be a complete waste of money? Could I get her used to sleeping in it occasionally? Or would it just end up as a nice accessory?! 

Here's a picture of Tilly. Just because she's cute.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is looking very cute indeed. Where does she sleep at night? could she sleep in a bed then, or is it Sofa by day and your bed by night?! Dudley now has the crate, the large bed in our lounge which he does snooze on in the evenings and sometimes during the day, and the smaller bed which he now sleeps in at night near the crate! oh and we usually end up with 2 or 3 towels on the floor which get moved around and he flops down on - not that I have let a dog take over the house or anything!! (and I say he is not spoilt because he doesn't get on the sofa!).


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly never slept on her beds when she was younger. She doesn't go on the furniture so she would lie around on the floor or carpet never on her bed. Now that we got her her diva couch she is always on it during the day she loves that thing. It was expensive but so worth it At night she still sleeps in her crate


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Both mine sleep where they like floor sofa on my lap. Boycie especially likes to cuddle up to me he rests his head on my lap.
They also sleep where they like at night on the bed next to me or on top of me. They sometimes start off on the floor. There is a dog bed in the bedroom and one of them occasionally lays in that for a while but they are always on the bed in the morning.
I recently bought one of those couch covers. Took me ages to fit it nicely on the sofa. Went to kitchen to make coffee when I came back it was on the floor with both dogs laying on it grinning at me. It is now just plonked on sofa if they lay on it we'll and good. It is usually in a heap on the floor. Boycie is now laying on it on the floor chewing on a hoof. Poppy on sofa having a sniff and scratch.
My dogs are definitely spoilt.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly sleeps on our bed at night - I don't mind that, it's more for downstairs during the day. The bed is just so lovely!  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the bed?? Would love to see it


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Do you have a picture of the bed?? Would love to see it


It's not on the website, I think its in store only. I go past the shop on my way home, I'll go and take a pic and stare at it some more  

It's a nice squashy oval bed, navy blue with a floral pattern x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Miss Polly has a day bed for the kitchen - either in front of the range or under the table depending on whether I'm cooking or not. After supper, we decamp into the sitting room and she has her place on the sofa next to me. At night she now curls up on our bed (and crawls under the duvet at about 3am...).

When I'm doing housework and moving around the house, she just follows me then stretches out on the carpet close by so she can See Me At All Times!!!

Aren't they fab? 

Toffin
x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy only uses her bed as a last resort, it's in the hall so it's what she has when we're out and at night but she prefers lying on a blanket for some reason. She's always in it by morning though. When we're in she'd never go to bed I don't think, it's in the same room as us while she's recovering from her op and she's not been near it (and I put new blankets and toys in!) so for us it'd be a waste. But if you like it go for it!


----------



## Yami (Feb 3, 2014)

Chance has always slept on his bed, occasionally he sleeps on the floor then goes to his bed and if he's on my lap on the couch he falls asleep there too lol.
I think I haven't found him on the couch because he doesn't reach it yet, but I always like him to sleep on his bed so when I see him elsewhere or see he's tired I bring him to his bed, giving him some kibbles for encouragement if I have to.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus peed on his puppy bed and has been strictly a chair/couch/lap and big bed boy. I am planning to get him a dog bed for my workshop however because the floor is concrete, cold and covered with sawdust, but he still wants to stay with me. I might try put up a clear visor for it so he doesn't get hit when the saw kicks back.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well what a pretty picture of her!

Lady is allowed on the couch on our bed...but she will occasionally use her bed. if we are up and moving around she goes to her bed instead of the couch. we use the command on your bed. when she needs to be out of the way, or when she is wanting to be fed she has to wait on her bed for her food.....so maybe that is why she goes there other times too,.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

R & R tend to be on the couch with us most evening, they do have beds - oval type cushions which they choose to sleep on occasionally - or the rug, (ruby sleeps and pees on it!)
Ralph will curl up on anything, door mats, wet doggy towels, ikea bags..... 
I have recently got Billy's old cot mattress and covered it - I would ideally like to remove the crate and make a doggy den under the stairs for them.
Is the dog bed for you to be aesthetically pleased - or for Tilly!!
I went into PAH, and they had a large dog cushion in exactly the same fabric as my green pink & check cushions...... I didn't know whether to be delighted or offended,
I could of bought one and it would of been a great match. I instead decided I was offended and needed new cushions and throws 
Which I might add, are not been used to full capacity as they are scrunched up on the back of the couch out of paws way!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Rufus peed on his puppy bed and has been strictly a chair/couch/lap and big bed boy. I am planning to get him a dog bed for my workshop however because the floor is concrete, cold and covered with sawdust, but he still wants to stay with me. I might try put up a clear visor for it so he doesn't get hit when the saw kicks back.


Love the thought of Rufus in a hard hat and safety goggles - Billy's kind of dog!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am actually wondering more about his hearing. I wonder how many decibels can damage a dogs ears? I use hearing protection, maybe he should too?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I am actually wondering more about his hearing. I wonder how many decibels can damage a dogs ears? I use hearing protection, maybe he should too?


Mmmm - would he wear ear muffs?? Check them out for doggys - I bet they do them


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Check this out....
http://www.earplugstore.com/mumurco.html


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I remember Kim was looking for some for Piper for flying. I wonder if she found some?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I am actually wondering more about his hearing. I wonder how many decibels can damage a dogs ears? I use hearing protection, maybe he should too?


I would have thought they would be as susceptible to hearing damage as we are.

They can hear a greater range of frequencies too. Not sure how big an impact that has on perceived loudness though. Possibly not as much as you would initially think, because the extreme ends of the frequency spectrum are perceived as quieter even when played at the same volume


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Both of mine are always on the sofa. Then when I got Nina's new bed and left it in the living room (hadn't taken it upstairs yet), I wouldn't get the pair of them out of it. I don't doubt if it was a permanent fixture they would be in it when they aren't looking for snuggles.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dogs working with the armed forces wear ear protection when necessary.

Our dogs have beds and all sleep in each others... so now rather than say Inzi's bed, Kiki's bed, Dot's bed we just call them all dog beds. They also sleep on the sofa if we are sitting on it, or in Inzi's case when we aren't and haven't shut the lounge door 

I tend to shut the dogs out of the lounge when we are not around and at night. There is nothing to stop them coming upstairs, but they don't unless invited - or if I don't get up, Inzi will then appear in our room with an apologetic wag.
So yes, they love to sleep on the sofa, but they also sleep on their beds - or in Dot's case anything that she can find - dog towel, lizzie's pjs, dirty washing etc


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, a dog can hear up to 60kHz!! I had no idea it was that much. 

We can only hear up to 20kHz and some people not even that. I remember 12kHz sounds very piercing. I wonder what the world sounds like to a dog


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Why are the larger numbers harder to hear, I am confused? Should I get him ear protection for woodworking equipment do you think?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Why are the larger numbers harder to hear, I am confused? Should I get him ear protection for woodworking equipment do you think?


If you wear them - maybe he should?? 
Did you use that link for mutt muffs? A couple of posts back??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Tracey, I will run this buy HO tonight, I think he likely needs some, I know I wear them.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> If you wear them - maybe he should??
> Did you use that link for mutt muffs? A couple of posts back??


Maybe if Molly wore some she wouldn't bark as much She hears everything I always call her the bionic dog


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Maybe if Molly wore some she wouldn't bark as much She hears everything I always call her the bionic dog


Ha very good point renee!! Ruby's the worse yap yap!
Ralph has just calmed and chilled so much over the past few weeks - stumpy ruby tunes.....still hyper giddy! I do wonder if it's the toy poodle in her??
Ralph didn't even jump up when I came in earlier today.... He ran to me with a ball, and was pleased and excited - but he wasn't doing the crazy hind leg bounce like ruby does, he is definitely more calming, x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ha very good point renee!! Ruby's the worse yap yap!
> Ralph has just calmed and chilled so much over the past few weeks - stumpy ruby tunes.....still hyper giddy! I do wonder if it's the toy poodle in her??
> Ralph didn't even jump up when I came in earlier today.... He ran to me with a ball, and was pleased and excited - but he wasn't doing the crazy hind leg bounce like ruby does, he is definitely more calming, x


Molly has miniature poodle in her and she is miss barky bark Usually if it's she hears other dogs outside or people in the hallway cause she wants to visit them. My pet corrector is gone that small can didn't last long and didn't really help anything Last Saturday the can got really cold and then it was all gone ha!

She does love her bed though


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Why are the larger numbers harder to hear, I am confused? Should I get him ear protection for woodworking equipment do you think?


The sensitivity of our ears is not equal throughout the frequency range of human hearing. We are more sensitive to mid range frequencies than we are to very low or very high. 

If you were to play a sound in a mid range frequency, say 440Hz (which is the note A above middle C on a piano) at a certain volume, and then you were to play a sound at say 16,000Hz (or 16kHz) at the same volume according to a computer, your ears would perceive the 16kHz frequency to be much quieter than the 440Hz. In fact you may have to turn the volume up to hear it.

If a dog's hearing range is bigger than ours at the top end, it implies he may be more sensitive than us to higher frequencies. What would be a high frequency barely audible to us wouldn't be as high in his range and therefore more audible to him. this could mean, to use the same example, that when we are listening to a tone at 16kHz and we turn it up to hear it a bit better, that could be really really loud as far as the dog is concerned. We both hear the 16kHz tone, but he hears it as louder because it is further from the top end of his range.

Some electrical equipment emits a vague high pitched buzz. I wonder how loud this is for a dog.

As a side note.. thinking about it the difference between 20kHz and 60kHz isn't as much as the illustration in the Gwen Bailey puppy book implies, because throughout the frequency range the Hz number doubles at each octave, meaning the number gets bigger and bigger even though it's still an octave difference. So a range of a low octave on a piano is 55 - 110hz (i.e. a difference of 55), but a range of a higher octave on a piano is 1720Hz - 3540Hz (i.e. a difference of 1820) but it's an octave difference in each case. This would mean the difference between 20kHz and 60kHz is less than two octaves. Still, that's quite a difference.


Anyway.. enough of that.... if it is too loud for you without ear protection then it will be too loud for Rufus. I think he will need some ear protection if he is to join you


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for that Grove, you have covinced me he needs ear protection and I am now wondering if this acute hearing is why some of our dogs are so reactive in some situations. Maybe they bark because their ears hurt!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.safeandsoundpets.com/index.html


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi: Lucy, now 18 months has a number of beds. She has a plastic bed with vetbed underneath which is placed under the kitchen table. She lies in there when we are in the kitchen. She is not allowed upstairs and if we go upstairs she sits at the bottom waiting for us! 

She has a 36" crate for bed-time. She loves her crate as it is her safe sanctuary. We bought a fleece rug and I made her a cushion which we have placed at the end of the fleece like a bed, and she lies on this in the evening before she goes to bed in her crate! It seems from reading this post that our Poo's are very well looked after!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> http://www.safeandsoundpets.com/index.html


Thanks Ruth. I am really torn. When HO is home Rufus stays with her while I work. Even now I use the saws only a few times a day at best. It probably makes most sense to just pitch him out of the workshop when I use a saw. I don't think he'd adjust well and the last thing I want to be doing while cutting is struggling with a dog trying to take his ear muffs off.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

It's true, he may just try and eat them...


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Summer sleeps on the sofa in the evening when the kids are in bed, otherwise crate during the day and at night times we have dog bed on my hubby's side of bed and large pillow on my side of the bed and usually sleeps in one or the other.


----------

